
Bird and reptile tears aren't so different from human tears - pseudolus
https://phys.org/news/2020-08-bird-reptile-human.html
======
bitwize
I'd like to have a beer with the zoologists who conducted research. "So what
do you do, mate?" "Oh, I study crocodile tears."

~~~
MacSystem
I would really like that, neurodiversity hahaha

------
finphil
I really enjoyed that summary; cool study.

